# [xorg] [evdev] pas de souris ni clavier(résolu)

## Sirmk

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer xorg et xterm, j'ai une carte ATI Raedon j'ai réussi a installer les drivers fglrx et j'obtiens bien un accès au serveur avec startx. En revanche je n'ai pas la possibilité d'utiliser ni souris ni clavier.

 Si je lis le log de xorg je peux voir que evdev n'est pas chargé :

```
[   783.077] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[   783.081] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

[   783.082] [glesx] __glESXExtensionInit: No GL ES2.0 capable screen found!

[   783.088] (II) fglrx(0): Setting screen physical size to 338 x 270

[   783.767] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[   783.767] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   783.767] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[   783.767] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[   783.767] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module evdev

[   783.767] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   783.767] (II) Unloading evdev

[   783.767] (EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[   783.767] (EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

[   783.767] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[   783.767] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   783.767] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[   783.767] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[   783.768] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module evdev

[   783.768] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   783.768] (II) Unloading evdev

[   783.768] (EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[   783.768] (EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

[   783.768] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse (/dev/input/event2)

[   783.768] (**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[   783.768] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[   783.768] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module evdev

[   783.768] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   783.768] (II) Unloading evdev

[   783.768] (EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[   783.768] (EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

[   783.769] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[   783.769] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[   783.769] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   783.769] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event3)

[   783.769] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   783.769] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[   783.769] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[   783.769] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module evdev

[   783.769] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   783.769] (II) Unloading evdev

[   783.769] (EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[   783.769] (EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

[   783.777] (II) fglrx(0): Restoring Recent Mode via PCS is not supported in RANDR 1.2 capable environments

```

J'ai pourtant bien compiler mon noyau avec :

Device Drivers --->

  Input device support --->

  <*>  Event interface

Comme indiqué dans le manuel... 

J'ai un clavier PS/2 et une souris USB Logitech pour laquelle j'ai activer le support dans menuconfig.

Merci pour votre aideLast edited by Sirmk on Fri Jun 22, 2012 7:24 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## DuF

Bonjour,

Pour evdev il te faut : x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev, que donnes un "emerge -pv xf86-input-evdev" ?

Avec dans le /etc/make.conf les éléments suivants : INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

@+

----------

## Sirmk

merci je le cherche depuis tout à l'heure... très rapide la réponse en plus merci++

Je regarde si j'ai le driver...

----------

## Sirmk

Nickel tout fonctionne... Comment peut-on consulter les ebuild sur gentoo ? 

Merci pour ton aide

@+

----------

## DuF

Si tu veux regarder ce que contient les ebuild c'est par défaut dans /usr/portage, par exemple pour evdev c'est : /usr/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev/*.ebuild

@+

----------

## Sirmk

Ok merci beaucoup...@+

----------

## DuF

De rien  @+

----------

